# Female rat in need of home (Southern CA)



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi there!

I was contacted by a couple in Mission Viejo (Southern California) about finding a home for there female rat due to them having a baby. The rat is about 2 years old and has never been around any other rats . However they described her to be very intelligent, friendly and not agrressive at all. She comes with a two story cage. Attached are some pictures they sent to me. Please contact me on here or by my cell # (949) 636-3598 if you can adopt her or know someone who might be able to! Thank You! Lets find her a forever home! ;D

























I would totally adopt her myself but I have 4 intact males at home!


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in the LA area and might be able to take her in a couple weeks. However, she'd have to be able to be introduced to my 3 girls who are about 2.5 months old.


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm sure that can be arranged! And I would really hope they get along b/c I feel so bad she is all alone all the time  If you would like to get in contact with her owner, she is a really sweet lady. Her name is Kimmy and her # is 1(714) 800-0477. Thank you!


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope so as well. Even though I'm in the LA area, it can get cold and she'd probably be more happy snuggled up to some little ones rather than by herself with tons of fleece. I'll see what I can do. I am planning a visit to the Irvine area around October 11 or so. Maybe I can pick her up then.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Gosh I hope the new home works out.

It makes me so sad they enjoyed her as their pet right up until she got old, and now the new baby excuse kicks in. Grrrr, people.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

So I've called 2x and no one picked up, but I left a message. I'm hoping to pass through Irvine this Saturday (an ideal time for pick up). We'll see how it goes.


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'm sorry she is being un-responsive! Could you message me your phone number and I will direct message it to her on Instagram? She seems to respond well on there. Also if you have and instagram, my user name is jjsqueakboutique and I have a post there on which the owner Kimmynichol has commented. Let me know if you can pick her up this weekend! or I might be able to pick her up and meet you half way wherever you are!


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in the SF Valley, but I work in Santa Monica. I'm not sure if I can really go much further south than that. :/


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Hope it works out, looks like a sweet girl.


----------

